# Best Carp water near Canton?



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Just wanting to hear from the carp fishermen. I'm targeting them more this year. Every lake and river has them, but looking for an area that has a high population.


----------



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

Backwaters of Myers Lake are loaded! There's a new ramp off 20th Street NW. Might even be able to wade that area, lot of flats to walk through there.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Haven't been there for a long time but used to be plenty in the pond in Monument Park.


----------

